# The story so far...



## timebard (Mar 6, 2022)

Once you hit the point that your knives don't all fit in the drawer, I guess you have a collection.

Taking stock of what's in the lineup right now, it reflects a pretty solid core of great value Japanese makers (S. Tanaka, Munetoshi, Yoshikane, Ashi), a more rotating set of western makers (A.G. Klint, Prendergast, Dalman, Spare), and my absolute favorite, the Kippington workpony. 







Top Row:
CCK1303 mystery carbon slicer: 210x90
Tojiro VG10 parer: 90mm
S. Tanaka ginsan petty: 150x35

Bottom Row:
Munetoshi white #2/iron clad tall petty/mini-gyuto: 175x39
A.G. Klint 14c28n small gyuto: 185x48
Dan Prendergast 52100 small gyuto: 185x44
Yoshikane SKD gyuto: 210x46
Masashi Kemuri SLD gyuto: 210x52
Dalman AEB-L gyuto: 215x49
Fredrik Spare 26c3 honyaki gyuto: 230x52
Dalman-Birgersson Blades silver steel warikomi gyuto: 237x58
Kippington workpony AEB-L gyuto: 245x53
Ashi Ginga white #2 mono sujihiki: 260x34


----------



## timebard (Apr 16, 2022)

A few knives out (Dalman, Masashi), a few knives in (Takada no Hamono, Konosuke MM), and a few knives I forgot to include in the last shot (FKM and bonus Opinel).


----------



## HansCaravan (Apr 24, 2022)

I'm digging the profiles of your Klint and Dalman-Birgersson


----------



## timebard (Oct 19, 2022)

Too many gyutos. Acquisitions since the last update:

Konosuke Fujiyama blue 2 cleaver 220x110
Kagekiyo ginsan 230x50
Kochi V2 240x52
HVB 52100 250x59
Hatsukokoro Komorebi blue 2 250x55
Watanabe ironclad 270x58 (need to actually install that handle)


----------

